# African Water Fern



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would like to replace an Anubias Nana plant that I have anchored to a lace rock with an African Water Fern or a Java Fern. From what I have read both the Java Fern and AWF can grow quite large. The pH level is 7.4 will the African Water Fern do okay? I have a six gallon Fluval Edge which has a few other plants so my concern is putting something in that will take over. I have already had to propagate the Anacharis I can see where it will become a problem! I would like to stick to Rhizome's or something that will stay small and thrive in a low tech gravel substrate as I didn't initially plan to have live plants and I haven't committed to changing my substrate from the cheap gravel I currently have. Any suggestions? 

Plants already in the aquarium:
Anacharis 
2 Varieties of Anubias (large leaf not sure what variety and Nana)
Banana plant 

Thank you


----------

